# WiiWare Offlinelist DAT



## Methanoid (Sep 11, 2008)

Download
OfflineList

Here is the first Offlinelist DAT for Wiiware releases by me. It's up to date as regards titles but not complete in every way. I'll update it but any help is welcome.

Notes:

CRCs:
-------
I don't have CRCs for some titles. If you use this DAT file on your own collections and it misses some out then by all means send me the full file title of your release and the CRC and I'll add it to the correct part of the DAT file. If you find my DAT picks up the wrong release then let me know. Some titles I found CRCs for only said "XYZ TITLE NTSC" and might not be the 100% official scene release. Beware of NTSC/PAL patched titles.

IMAGES:
---------
I haven't put any in yet. Format wise they will be 180*250 - although the DAT says otherwise. The next download will have the correct image size.


CONTACT:
------------
MyUsername AT gmail DOT com


----------



## OuahOuah (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello

Nice work.

Tested it and found a strange bug.

My WiiWare games are detected BUT... as they don't have the good filename, OL shows an orange color for the title.
But when I try to correct with the rename feature in OL, it doesn't rename.
It seems t oskip.
Second problem : "re-archiving" the 7z files fails, with a "Access denied" type error message.
Your dat is the only one giving me this kind of problem.

Any idea ?


----------



## PsyKos (Oct 4, 2008)

Bla Bla Bla !

Thank you for your share !


----------



## Methanoid (Oct 9, 2008)

Psykos, if you are going to COPY my DAT file please at least be clever enough to change the CRCs I inserted for the files I didn't have.... Its kinda taking the piss to just copy it, add a few bits and not even credit me when you name it "Wiiware Collection by Psykos". 

What happened to the 360/PS3/Gamecube DATs you were doing? Got bored?

OuahOuah - I fixed that problem but there seems little point in me wasting my time doing this DAT if people are gonna just steal my work.


----------



## PsyKos (Oct 10, 2008)

Bla Bla Bla !


----------



## Methanoid (Oct 13, 2008)

PsyKos said:
			
		

> It's not a copy of your DAT, I make this with images (real pictures not fake) then, OuahOuah take to me your DAT and it was stopped (like my other DAT in the past) also I decided to put a link here for others users !
> 
> List and CRC for .WAD were takken from this site : HERE !.
> 
> ...



Oh dear. What a fuckup, you clearly didnt see the credits list on http://www.nbrew.nl/partners which says that HIS data is sourced from MY data. Did you not wonder why the VC List only goes to 37 releases like Maikel STenekers DAT? My DAT has been updated 20 odd times in the last few weeks so thats another load of BULLSHIT from you. I knew you'd copied my OLD data as I knew you were missing CRCs for a few titles that I had updated and fixed in my DAT.

Grateful for the tip on CRCs, that is a help. I have no problem with you doing a DAT file - its hard work and time consuming - I just wish you'd have at least ASKED like NBrew did before you stole my work or CREDITTED me like NBrew does.

I freely admit that your pics are better and dupes etc are a plus. Just don't get their by copying others work without so much as a please or a thank you. That's just bad manners. Now you will have seen the credit from NBrew on his site you are exposed. Might not have been deliberate but you HAVE copied my work.


----------



## Methanoid (Oct 13, 2008)

dupe - board barfing!!


----------



## OuahOuah (Oct 13, 2008)

Make love, not war !


----------



## zelgadis (Oct 13, 2008)

I am grateful for you people putting time and effort into this for everyone and sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you~


----------



## PsyKos (Oct 13, 2008)

Bla Bla Bla !


----------



## Methanoid (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry, I don't understand your English - I know you are French - but I can see you still are not admitting copying despite saying you took your info from a website that even credits me with the DAT.

I don't mind admitting your DAT is better but I do dislike when you STILL deny copying when I have PROVED you have. You neither admit it and neither give me credit. That is NOT the actions of a decent man.

I am stopping my DAT, yours is better, but you really have shown yourself to have no honour


----------



## PsyKos (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, to do you want ! I proved you my dat aren't a copy but you wont understand this ! Also, it's simple ! I erase all my message on YOUR site ! Sorry for others users !


----------



## Methanoid (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry, I still don't follow your English

1) You have no messages on MY site. I have no site. So how c an you erase messages from MY site?
2) You owe no apologies to other users. I think you owe ME an apology but you still maintain you didn't copy my DAT when you say "List and CRC for .WAD were takken from this site :" which is using data that I gathered. Well I cannot force you to apologise - it would be your choice.

Let's just leave this matter. I think I have now proved that you have plagiarised my work but you feel otherwise. I'm happy to leave it be because I can see the proof in this thread, in your own words, but you cannot. I'm not very upset, really. There is some irony in this. It's quite funny that you say you would be upset when you see your data elsewhere without permission, well think how you are the person doing the exact same thing. That's irony!


----------



## OuahOuah (Oct 14, 2008)

(arrête l'anglais Psykos, j'ai aussi du mal à te comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis ça en vaut pas la peine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PsyKos (Oct 14, 2008)

OuahOuah said:
			
		

> (arrête l'anglais Psykos, j'ai aussi du mal à te comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vive Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai tellement pas envie de me prendre la tête avec lui que je lui fais une traduction par un site ! Il en vaut pas la peine ! Je sais ce que j'ai fais et si il n'arrive pas a comprendre, tant pis pour lui !

Perso, j'en ai rien à foutre, il fait ce qu'il veut mais qu'il vienne pas me casser les couilles pour que je rajoute ses crédits dans MON dat parce que Mr aurait commencé en premier alors que le mien est fait de A à Z ! Surtout que le sien ne gère ni les duplicatas, ni les CRC et vive les images qui ne contiennent aucune séquence de jeu... Le but premier d'OfflineList n'est pas respecté alors si cela l'amuse de se prendre pour un dieu de OLL avec son DAT pourri, c'est lui que ça regarde ! Reste dans la médiocrité, ça vaut mieux pour toi !

Sur ce, bon courage à votre site car avec un loustique comme ça, vous êtes vernis...

P.S. : ton DAT pourri ne contient pas tous les jeux qui plus est ! Alors amuses toi à le reprendre depuis le début, ca te fera les pieds !


----------



## Methanoid (Oct 14, 2008)

Whatever?! 

Funny how I contacted you some months ago and asked your permission to continue your dat files when you got bored with it.

There are no rules on this that is for sure so do what you want. Maybe if you cannot understand English you should stick to French forums? PlayerAdvance might be the place you should be?


----------



## OuahOuah (Oct 14, 2008)

I think that thread should be closed.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 14, 2008)

OuahOuah said:
			
		

> I think that thread should be closed.


Agreed. This thread is full of miscommunication. It isn't going to help anyone.


----------



## Methanoid (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm done. I've said all I need to.


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 14, 2008)

This is really good. Thank you^^


----------



## dice (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll keep the thread open but no more bickering from the both of ya.


----------



## NDSFreak (Oct 14, 2008)

The internal name for this NDS release on nbrew.nl is funny, it can be like that when you don't check what you are copying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.nbrew.nl/nds-releases/info/2752/Princess-Debut/

The same for this on Pocketheaven by the way if you read the internal name backwards 
http://releases.pocketheaven.com/release/nds/3013


----------



## NDSFreak (Oct 14, 2008)

NDSFreak said:
			
		

> The internal name for this NDS release on nbrew.nl is funny, it can be like that when you don't check what you are copying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see that someone related to nbrew.nl has read this thred and changed the internal name but as a coincident i have a snap of it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









by the way you should also check the internal name of

http://www.nbrew.nl/nds-releases/info/2753...shin-Tigers-DS/

as it is ENECSNAVDA, read backwards, i will not add a snap of this but  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry abut the doublepost


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 14, 2008)

NDSFreak said:
			
		

> NDSFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I contacted the owner of the site, and he corrected it. It seems like there are many more mistakes like this, but he said it's more of an extra anyway.


----------



## OuahOuah (Oct 14, 2008)

I doubt anyway the nbrew is a reliable source...
I prefer ludibria.
Even GBATemp release forum is not complete.
Hard to have a complete source for something, let's say, not so legal everywhere


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 14, 2008)

OuahOuah said:
			
		

> I doubt anyway the nbrew is a reliable source...
> I prefer ludibria.
> Even GBATemp release forum is not complete.
> Hard to have a complete source for something, let's say, not so legal everywhere


nBrew is about as reliable as ADVANsCEne, because they automatically copy everything from the OfflineList DAT. For me, the best source is still DS-Scene.


----------



## NDSFreak (Oct 14, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> OuahOuah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i guess it is ADVANsCene that makes the OfflineList dat, for DS and PSP that is, or did you mean that nbrew is copying the dat?


----------



## nBrew (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, I want to make something clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The data source is the DAT file from Advanscene, I've sent an email a long time ago with the question if its ok to use it and enver got anything back so I guess they dont mind. If they do, I can get another source. There are a lot of lists available and most sites are out of sync from time to time, does it matter? not really i guess. I just dont believe in another list which differs from the rest or adding them manually by hand if it can be done automaticly.

Like the WiiWare list and VC list I use, I got permission from the owners to use them and if they want, I can put their name (with or without banner) on the partner page. I try to make a nice website and thank all the people's stuff im using, don't forget that my site is just a hobby...its for fun. 

If you got any questions, please ask em (in here or by email: [email protected])


----------



## NDSFreak (Oct 14, 2008)

Well i might have forgot about it, sorry about that if so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i think you should put some credit to ADVANsCEne like Playeradvance (psp, nds) and Pocketheaven (for psp, no credit for ds ) have done as it takes a lot of my life to add all data for the DS and PSP releases and i think it would be difficoult to get all data easy anywhere else, maybe PocketHeaven after we have updated then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way it is like a hobby for me (and 1 more, the site coder) to as i don't get any money for it only costs, i'm only doing it for fun and the pleasure for all the collectors out there, i think it's nice to have an database to check that is correct for most of the time (i hope) with most of the infos for a specific release.

So You can use the data as you wish but give some credit please


----------



## nBrew (Oct 14, 2008)

Ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll put a nice banner on the partnet page to advanscene, not a problem at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as I like a more practical aproach: the banner is already on it as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And great job on the list


----------



## NDSFreak (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and the savetypes and internal_names for the last 25 or so releases are added in the latest dat


----------



## PsyKos (Oct 18, 2008)

Methanoid stop his project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can find a DAT for OfflineList here (for Wii, WiiWare, X360, PS3)

Thanks to Methanoid to signale me some errors & good luck for future ^^


----------



## Cunundrum (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the Dats man... really appreciated, Ive been looking for dats for wiiware and vc for a while.


----------



## Drake008 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the work on this dats. But I got a little problem now.

After the last update. Offlinelist tells me both dats were incompatible. Also the other I tested from your site today.

Is there something wrong witht he dat or with offlinelist. I used the beta one and the older one. Both came up with the incompatible.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 7, 2009)

Had the same problem here! solved it:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> - Downloaded and installed *Notepad++*
> - Unzipped the wiidat.zip
> - Loaded the xml into notepad++
> - in the drop down menus go to:
> ...



This should solve your problem,


----------

